# [How-To] PC-Selbstbau leicht gemacht



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2008)

*[How-To] PC selbstbauen leicht gemacht*

Mit diesem [How-To] möchte ich Ihnen zeigen, wie man am besten einen PC selbst baut. Unkompliziert- schnell -gut.
​*Ich übernehme keine Haftung für selbst angerichtete Schäden. Alle Angaben sind auf eigene Gefahr. Ich übernehme in Hinsicht auf die Unkompatibilität keine Verantwortung!*

*Arbeitsmarerial                     *Jeder PC braucht, bevor man mit ihm in die aufregende virtuelle Welt eintaucht, gewisse Dinge um zu funktionieren. Die Auswahl der Einzelteile bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, jedoch sollte er darauf achten, dass sie auch wirklich zusammen passen. Eine Liste der benötigten Komponenten (in der Fachsprache Hardware).

*CPU oder auch Prozessor genannt*
*Grafikkarte*
*Mainboard*
*Festplatte*
*Netzteil*
*Gehäuse*
*RAM
*
*CPU Kühler*
*DVD Laufwerk*
*Monitor*
Diese Hardware benötigen Sie, damit ein reibungsloser Betrieb stattfinden  kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Das Mainboard; gekennzeichnet sind alle wichtigen Punkte; auch zu sehen sind die 9 Schraubenlöcher;_
​*Let`s start 
1.*Fangen wir an. Sie sollten nun alle benötigten und von ihnen bestellten Teile vor sich liegen haben. Es ist jetzt sehr wichtig, dass Sie sich nun entladen und somit nicht mehr ihre Hardware beschädigen. Tuen Sie dies an einer Heizung, indem Sie mit beiden Händen das Metall berührt haben.
Jetzt sollten Sie ihr Gehäuse offen vor sich liegen haben. Suchen sie jetzt die so genannten Abstandshalter. Diese sind Schraube und Schraubloch zugleich. Schrauben sie nun maximal neun in ihr Gehäuse.
Wenn das geschafft ist nehmen sie nun vorsichtig ihr Mainboard aus der Verpackung und setzen es, an den Rändern haltend, auf die Abstandshaltern. Es sollten jetzt alle Abstandshalter durch die Löcher des Mainboards zu sehen sein. Beachten Sie, dass auch die Anschlüsse auf der linken Seite ordnungsgemäß durch die Slotblende passen. Das Mainboard sollte jetzt mit den Schrauben, die bei dem Gehäuse beiliegen, verschraubt werden. Die Menge kann variieren. Normalerweise sind 9 üblich. Stellen Sie davor aber sicher, dass sie das Mainboard nicht mehr ausgebaut brauchen.(Kühler etc). Überziehen Sie die Schrauben nicht, denn dies könnte das Mainboard beschädigen. Wenn alle Schrauben sitzten nehmen Sie sich Schritt zwei vor. 

*2.*Nun benötigen wir einen CPU. Dieser dürfte in einer Box o.ä geliefert worden sein. Nehmen Sie vorsichtig die untere Plastikabdeckung des CPUs ab und berühren Sie unter keinen Umständen die goldenen Kontakte. Legen Sie den CPU vorsichtig zur Seite und widmen sie sich nun dem Mainboard. Schauen Sie sich nun in Ruhe den Slot an, in dem der CPU später eingesetzt wird. Er befindet sich oben auf den Board und kann nicht übersehen werden. Dieser trägt anfangs eine Schutzkappe. Diesen heben Sie vorsichtig, bei dem Button "Remove", ab. Nun versuchen die den Hebel an der Seite des Sockels leicht nach unten zu drücken und ihn dann nach außen zu ziehen. Wenn Sie es richtig gemacht haben können sie nun den Hebel umlegen und den metallenen Rahmen vorsichtig aufklappen. 
Achten Sie nun darauf, dass die zwei Kerben im CPU mit denen im Sockel übereinstimmen und somit ein einfaches Einsetzten ermöglichen. 
Nehmen Sie nun den CPU am Rand und setzten ihn ein. Nun muss der Sockel wieder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge verschlossen werden. ACHTUNG! Achten Sie unbedingt darauf, dass der CPU wirklich richtig im Sockel sitzt. Beim zuklappen des Hebels müssen Sie ein etwas Druck ausüben um ihn in die Verankerung unter zu bekommen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der CPU Sockel;_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ Noch einmal, aber aufgeklappt;_
 *
3.*Der erste Teil wäre geschafft. Nun kommt das Netzteil. Achten Sie auch hier auf eine ausreichende Leistung des PSU. Mit einer Leistung von rund 500 Watt dürften Sie nichts falsch machen. Entnehmen Sie das Netzteil aus der Verpackung und setzt es jetzt, meist oben unter dem Gehäuse Deckel ein. Hier wäre es einfacher, das gehäuse immernoch liegend vor sich zu haben. Drücken Sie von Innen gegen das Netzteil um die Schrauben von der Vorderseite anzubringen. Schrauben Sie diese fest an und überprüfen, ob das Netzteil auch sicher sitzt und es im Gehäuse später nicht nach unten fallen kann.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Netzteil; korrekt mir vier Schrauben verschraubt und an das Stromnetz angeschlossen;_ 

*4.*Der Grafikkarteneinbau ist vergleichsweise simpel. Holen Sie die Grafikkarte aus der Verpackung und setzten Sie sie vorsichtig in einen geeigneten Slot. Heute wären das bei modernen Mainboards PCI-E Slots, unten im Bild dargestellt. Wenn die Grafikkarte richtig im Slot sitzt, es ist meistens ein Klacken zu hören, wenn sie einrastet, verschrauben Sie sie am Gehäuse mit einer normalen Schraube. Schließen Sie nun das Monitorkabel an. Verwenden Sie hierbei ein DVI Kabel irgendeiner Form. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der PCI-E Slot; in diesen Steckplatz kommt die Grafikkarte hinein;_
 *
5.*Jetzt geht es an den Arbeitsspeicher. Stecken Sie diesen in die geeigneten Slots, oder auch "Bänke" genannt. Diese liegen so gut wie immer rechts neben dem CPU Sockel. Lösen Sie die Sperren an der Seite und setzten Sie die Arbeitsspeicherbänke richtig herum in den Sockel. Der RAM ist verwechslungssicher. Drücken Sie ihn, mit zwei Fingern haltend, in die Bänke. Stellen Sie danach sicher, ob auch die Schnapper an der Seite nach unten gedrückt worden. Ist das nicht der Fall, helfen Sie nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  _Die RAM Bänke;_
*
6.*Jetzt rücken wir wieder den bisher noch nutzlosen Stromsteckern zu Leibe. Es gibt verschiedene Arten. Nehmen wir uns erst den 24-Pin Stecker vor. Drücken Sie ihn mit ausreichend Kraft in den richtigen Platz am Mainboard. Wie fast alles sind auch die Stecker verwechslungssicher und somit können Sie nichts falsch herum anstecken. Der 8/4-Pin Stromstecker wird idealerweise in den 8/4-Pin Stromanschluss meist links neben den CPU gesteckt. Dieser dient der Stromversorgung des CPU. Bei der Grafikkarte kommt es darauf an was für eine Sie verwenden. Bei normalen Midrange Karten wird ein normaler 6-Pin benötigt. Aber auch eine 6+8-Pin und 8+8-Pin Variante ist möglich. Wenn einer der Anschlüsse nicht richtig steckt, verweigert ihr PC seine Arbeit.

*7.*Wenn dies getan ist bekommt nun der CPU endlich seinen Deckel - den CPU Kühler. Dieser wird üblicherweise mit push-pins befestigt. Entnehmen Sie den mitgelieferten CPU Kühler der CPU Verpackung und setzten ihn so auf, dass die Push-Pins über den dafür vorgesehenen löcher sind. Vergewissern Sie sich zuvor, ob sich auf dem Kühler Wärmeleitpaste befindet, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist können Sie sich Wärmeleitpaste in jedem Computerstore für 2€ bis 7€ kaufen. Geben Sie, wenn nötig einen Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU und verstreichen Sie diese mit einem Blatt Papier oder einer Plastikkarte, so dass auf der CPU ein Film von Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragend ist. Nachdem dies getan ist drücken Sie vorsichtig den Kühler auf die CPU und drücken einen Push-Pin nach dem andern in das Loch, und drehen diesen mit einem Shcraubenzieher um 90°. In welche richtung ist auf dem Kühler vermerkt. Überprüfen Sie, ob der Kühler richtig sitzt, dazu können Sie ihn auch ein bisschen hin und her bewegen. Zuletzt sollten Sie den 3- oder 4-Pin Anschluss des Lüfters am Mainboard befestigen. Auch hier können Sie nichts falsch machen, da der Anschluss nur in eine Richtung passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Eine Nahaufnahme eines Intel Boxed Kühlers; zu sehen ist ein push-pin;_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Intel Boxed Kühler; Eingebaut sollte Ihr Kühler wie dieser;_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der Stromanschluss für den CPU Lüfter;

_ *8.*Im PC fehlen jetzt nur noch die Festplatte und das Laufwerk/e. Die Festplatte verschrauben Sie im Gehäuse an einem so genannten Festplattenkäfig. Dieser befindet sich im vorderen Teil des Gehäuses. Üblicherweise werden 8 Schrauben pro Laufwerk benötigt. Gleiches tuen Sie mit ihrem Laufwerk. Schließen Sie diese mit demselben Anschluss an den Strom an. Normalerweise ein flaches Kabel mit Goldkontakten innen. Das Gelbe kleine Kabel sollte sich links von ihnen befinden. Wenn das erledigt ist, dann nehmen Sie sich nun ein SATA Kabel zur Hand. Dieses ist flach und wenn man von vorne daraufsieht, sieht man ein auf der Seite liegendes S. Die Anschlüsse am Mainboard sind unten gekennzeichnet. Verbinden Sie nun Festplatte und Laufwerk mit dem Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Eine korrekt angeschlossene Festplatte; grün SATA; schwarz Stromanschluss;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansicht von der Seite; eine Schraube zu sehen;
_ 
*9.*Zuletzt fehlt noch der Anschaltknopf- dieser will auch noch angeschlossen werden. Erkennbar daran, dass diese/s Kabel aus zwei einzelnen Kabeln bestehen. Bitte schließen sie diese wie unten gezeigt an. 
Der letzte Schritt besteht nun darin, dass alle Kabel am Mainboard angeschlossen werden müssen (Maus, Tastatur etc.) Zuletzt das Netzteilkabel. Dies bitte aber wirklich zuletzt anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die Pins; leider etwas unscharf; beachten Sie beim Aufstecken der Kabel, dass die Aufschrift der Kabel nach unten zeigt;

_*10.*Schalten Sie nun Ihren PC an.
* 
Wichtige Themen und hilfreiche Themen:
"[How- To] Silent-PC" y33H@
"Computer der Woche" xTc
*

Ich hoffe, dass sich wenigstens einigen helfe. Für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich jederzeit offen.

© by Overlocked​


----------



## Oliver (17. August 2008)

*AW: [How-To] PC selbstbauen leicht gemacht*

*Diskussionsthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html


----------

